# 300 blackout vs 6.5 ?



## halo1

Looking at getting my second AR here shortly and was wondering what was best caliber for a little more ummph then my 6920 colt 556? I'm leaning towards these 2 as the 308 AR's seem to be heavier in weight. I'm wanting lightweight but with knockdown power. Yes I'm becoming a prepper! Lol and cough claymores if u know a guy cough!


----------



## Jason

Both are good rounds, probably more versatile 300 since it is common to SBR it and use subsonic rounds... Ifin I were to buy another AR I would go w/ 300 myself but alot of hunters like the 6.5. I'm not sure ifin you can use a regular AR mag fer 6.5 but since the 300 is a cut down 223 brass they use the same mags. 

Which ever you choose, remember pics brother!!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30

If you want to build a short barrel (between 8 and 13) 300 blk if you want a long barrel 6.5. I researched last year and if I recall correctly 6.5 gets its best performance out of a 20 inch or longer barrel. There is also the 6.8spc which is great from a 16 to 18 inch barrel. The advantage to 300 blk is all you need to change is a barrel and muzzle device. 300blk is really a sub 200 yard gun for hunting. There are plenty of 16 inch 300 blk barrels out there. 6.5 and 6.8 both have a different bolt and mags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Do you reload? If not, you need to do some research on the prices of any AR ammo other than 5.56, it's not cheap.

That being said, whether you reload or not, .300 Blackout.


----------



## captken

*Lotsa .308 ammo available*

You might be tying yourself down with a cartridge that is less readily available.


----------



## John B.

captken said:


> You might be tying yourself down with a cartridge that is less readily available.


The exact reason I got rid of everything I own except 9mm, .22lr, 5.56 & .308win, no need for anything else.


----------



## Kenton

Ive taken large deer with a 6.5 sporting a 16" barrel 123Gr round and ultra lightweight furniture out to 300 yards. One shot kill, lung heart blow out. I think optics play a bigger roll than the barrel length when it comes to the 6.5. Its the only round i hunt with. Love it.

As far as ammo, Ammoseek has 20 round boxes, brass case, for around $13.50 plus shipping. They normally have a great deal on 500 count case of Prvi. 

Just my two cents after 4 beers.


----------



## The Pitt

Shooting supersonic and subsonic 300blk out of the same gun without making any changes makes it probably one of the most versatile rounds ever. 

Will have more readily available reloading components (223 brass/308 bullet)

300blk ARs have more parts compatibility with a standard AR. Only a barrel change. If you decide a nonstandard caliber is not for you youre only out the cost of a barrel.

300blk has similar velocities as 7.62x39 but higher energy levels.

http://300aacblackout.com/resources/300-blk.pdf


----------



## Chaos

*AR-10 6.5 Creedmoor*

6.5 creedmoor has became my favorite round.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

I've hunted with both the 6.8spc and 300blk. The 6.8 is a better round, hands down, for deer hunting. The 300blk is plenty of gun to get the job done inside 250yds with super sonic ammo. I've gone to all 300blk for a couple reason. 1 is for ammo availability. Theres tons of it out there now and its realitively cheap. 2. I like subsonic stuff. 3. You can get 300blk in a bolt gun, which I like. The 300 also is more capatible with the AR platform being regular 556 mags and stuff will work with it. Just depends what your wanting out of it. 300+yrd deer gun the 6.8 is what you need. Inside 250yds the 300blk is just as effective. My .02


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Apple to oranges are being compared. Comparing one cartridge that has been used out to 1,500 yards to one that is a <300 yard cartridge. One uses different mags and bolts the other only a barrel. One that does great on short barrels and one not so much etc. Personally me for hunting I would pick a 300 blackout for our areas due to the limited range we shoo and the avalibilty of ammo.... Bigbulls shot a buck at around 150 yards last year and it was DRT. He was using 110gr Barnes but either cartridge will wack a deer really good.


----------

